# Looking for a new toolbox



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have added yet some more tools to my collection and my old tool box is no where near big enough, is a 3 drawer chest type with a 5 drawer unit sitting on top so I'm going to buy a new one, question is this, is there a brand that has a electronic lock on it?

We raffled off a gun safe at the VFW just recently and it had both a key and an electronic pad with push buttons. Can be opened with either. I just about have to lock my toolbox as it's the only one on the farm that the tool you need is always in it and if I don't then the tool I need isn't as somebody used it and "forgot" to put it back.

If nothing else has anybody ever seen an electronic lock that can be added?

I've added a bridgeport to the shop last fall and soon as I can find a new box for my tools, I'm going to use the old box for holding my micrometers, bumpsticks, inside and outside calipers and tooling for both the lathe and mill.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I thought I saw a Craftsman box with a keypad lock on it while I was browsing in Sears last week, but I can't be sure. I do know I couldn't find one on their website.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> I thought I saw a Craftsman box with a keypad lock on it while I was browsing in Sears last week, but I can't be sure. I do know I couldn't find one on their website.


Yup, checked sears as well. But I did find this: Codelocks Horizontal CL1000 Series Keyless Cabinet Lock :: Keyless Entry Door Locks from GoKeyless


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Marty, Ive been looking for this for you for a while...
http://www1.snapon.com/V2/Groups/cmsINDUKau/PDF/PDFUK/Level_5_Keyless_Entry.pdf


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I have Snap-On boxes and Mac boxes. My Craftsman couldnt hold up.Drawer slides always breaking. I prefer the Snap-On box but only cause he stops once a week. They have keyless locks. A bit pricey but they last a long time. He even has used boxes from time to time. If your interested Ill give you his number.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well shoot, the decision was made for me yesterday, the wife bought one for me from Sears. Was the one I had looked at earlier when we bought the new dishwasher so we shall see how it holds up.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

True farmer love. She gets a new dishwasher and you get a new toolbox. One toy for the house and one for the barn


----------

